# كيف أتنصر ؟!



## O N E . A D V (5 يناير 2007)

سؤال يرد عند الكثيرين...

كيف أتنصر ؟!!

فهلا أجابني أحدكم ؟!!

على الخاص


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 يناير 2007)

*+*

سلام و نعمه ..

الاخ العزيز  O N E . A D V

لا داعى للخاص أخى العزيز .. 

فقط أجب على سؤالى .. لماذا تريد ان تتنّصر ؟


----------



## O N E . A D V (5 يناير 2007)

برأيك لماذا أريد أن أتنصر ؟!

خصوصا إذا كنت محاصرا من كل جانب

فما رأيك ؟!  هل ستساعدني ؟!


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 يناير 2007)

O N E . A D V قال:


> برأيك لماذا أريد أن أتنصر ؟!





O N E . A D V قال:


> خصوصا إذا كنت محاصرا من كل جانب
> 
> فما رأيك ؟! هل ستساعدني ؟!





*+*

اخى العزيز ..

أنا من أسألك .. لماذا تريد أن تتنصر ؟ .. مالذى تعرفه عن المسيحيه ؟؟ 

أيضاً إن كان لديك بالفعل الرغبة والإيمان القوى أن تصير مسيحياً .. فلن تهتم بمن سيساعدك .. لانك ستكون على يقين بأن الله لن يتركك أبداً ..

أنتظر ردك .. و المسيح هو من يساعد أبناءه 
تحياتى


----------



## O N E . A D V (6 يناير 2007)

REDEMPTION

شكرا على اجابتك .. وليتك تفهمني:t32:


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 يناير 2007)

O N E . A D V قال:


> REDEMPTION
> 
> شكرا على اجابتك .. وليتك تفهمني:t32:


 
*+*

أسف حبيبى .. و لكن يمكنك طرح ما تشاء بلا خوف أو خجل و بنعمة المسيح سأجيبك على كل تساؤلاتك 

تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2007)

عزيزي O N E . A D V
سلام و نعمة رب المجد معك

الاخ الحبيب Redemption اعطاك اول خطوة في الايمان المسيحي و سألك عن معرفتك بالمسيح و المسيحية
فان كانت معرفة كاملة نقلك للخطوة التالية ام اذا كانت ناصة صححك و قومك حتى تتنقل للي بعدها

لذلك جوابك مهم بمدى معرفتك عن المسيح و المسيحية ان كنت قرأت الانجيل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (6 يناير 2007)

*أخي O N E . A D V*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي أخي O N E . A D V*



O N E . A D V قال:


> سؤال يرد عند الكثيرين...
> 
> كيف أتنصر ؟!!
> 
> ...


 
*أخي O N E . A D V*

*أولاً أنا مع الحبيب REDEMPTION والحبيب روك*
*لماذا تريد أن تتنصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​ 
*هل أمنت أن السيد المسيح له المجد توجد فيه الحياة بل وملئ الحياة؟*
*هل أمنت أنك ستجد في المسيحية ضالتك المفقودة؟*

*وإن كان*
*فهل هذا بواسطة شخص أم كان بواسطة الله نفسة؟*

*وأيضاً هناك سؤال أخر*
*ما هي خلفيتك الدينية الحالية؟*
*علي أي ديانة أنت كنت؟*

*فكل هذا يا أخي مهم جداً بالنسبة لنا كي نساعدك*

*فإن أرد *
*فلنكمل سوياً*
*أما أذا رفضت*
*فثق أن المسيح سيكمل معك وحده*​ 
*وليكون بركة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## O N E . A D V (7 يناير 2007)

أشكركم جميعا على الردود..

ولكنني كنت أتابع قناة الحياة باستمرار فكأنني أرشدت الى الديانة المسيحية ورغبت بها كثيرا
وأيضا أحببتها وخصوصاً في بلدي ممنوع مثل هذه الأمور أو سوف ... تعرفون الإجابة

هذا ما أردت أن أوضحه لكم وشكرا لكم كثير


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 يناير 2007)

O N E . A D V قال:


> أشكركم جميعا على الردود..
> 
> ولكنني كنت أتابع قناة الحياة باستمرار فكأنني أرشدت الى الديانة المسيحية ورغبت بها كثيرا
> وأيضا أحببتها وخصوصاً في بلدي ممنوع مثل هذه الأمور أو سوف ... تعرفون الإجابة
> ...


الرب يباركك وتذكر:
"أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقوّيني!"


----------



## Mariam80 (8 يناير 2007)

*لا إله إلا الله

هل لي أن أرد على الألباني و One Adv و لا المشاركة ستحذف؟

شكرا للإدارة*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 يناير 2007)

انت إيييه رأيك؟
التزمي بالوانين،ومش هتحذف مشاركاتك إلا بسبب قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطع.


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 يناير 2007)

Mariam80 قال:


> *لا إله إلا الله*​
> 
> 
> *هل لي أن أرد على الألباني و One Adv و لا المشاركة ستحذف؟*​
> ...


 
*+*

الاخت مريم ..

بالطبع يمكنك الرد كيفما تشاء .. مع مراعاة قوانين المنتدى .. و لكن ليس هنا فى هذا القسم .. فهذا القسم مخصص للامور الروحيه المسيحيه فقط و ليس للمناقشات والحوارات فى الاديان .. هناك قسم الاسئلة والاجوبه .. يمكنك فيه كتابة (( سؤال للاخ One Adv )) مثلا وهو سيقوم بالرد على كل أسئلتك و مناقشتك هناك 

تحياتى ..


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (8 يناير 2007)

المسيح قالها كلمه واحده يااخوى خرافى تسمع صوتى ان كنت من ابنائه فثق تماما انك سوف تكون حتى لو اجتمعت امه الاسلام كلها لمنعك...


----------



## Mariam80 (9 يناير 2007)

*شكرا يا redemption لى ردك

عموما أنا لا أخالف قوانين المنتدى في أي موضوع أكتبه.. 

أنا أريد أن أقول لأي مسلم يريد أن يتنصر أو حتى العكس...أن يقرأ و يتثقف في الدين الذي هو عليه أولا... و إذا كان عنده أي إعتراض يرجع إلى أهل العلم و يناقشهم حتى يفهم..

وعليه أن يدرس تماما الدين الذي يفكر أن يكون عليه......الدين ليس أمر هين و لا هو لعبة...

أحد الأخوة هنا قال " خصوصا و أنا محاصرا من كل جانب"

ولماذا تعلق هذا الحصار على أنه بسبب دينك؟ هذا الحصار بسبب المجتمع و ليس الدين...

ما هو نوع الحصار؟ 

إذا أردت أن تناقش هذا الموضوع معي لا يوجد عندي مانع يا one Adv و إن لم تقتنع في النهاية هذه حريتك الشخصية...*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 يناير 2007)

Mariam80 قال:


> *شكرا يا redemption لى ردك*​
> 
> *عموما أنا لا أخالف قوانين المنتدى في أي موضوع أكتبه.. *​
> *أنا أريد أن أقول لأي مسلم يريد أن يتنصر أو حتى العكس...أن يقرأ و يتثقف في الدين الذي هو عليه أولا... و إذا كان عنده أي إعتراض يرجع إلى أهل العلم و يناقشهم حتى يفهم..*​
> ...


 

*+*


الاخت مريم ...

أشكرك كثيراً على تفهمك .. و إحترامك لقوانين المنتدى .. و الاجمل إحترامك لنفسك ..

فشكراً لك ..

و بالنسبه للاخ one Adv .. فأكيد يهمنا أولاً أن يعرف دينه الذى وُلد فيه أولاً .. حتى إن أراد أن يعتنق دين آخر .. يكون إيمانه بالدين الآخر ليس مبنياً على مشاعر وعواطف .. بل مبنى على صخر لا يتزحزح ..

هكذا تفكير كل المسيحيون عزيزتى ..

نحن لن نقبل بإيمان متذبذب ..

إطلاقاً ..

مسيحنا له كل المجد لم ولن يقبل مثل هذا الإيمان ..

أكيد سمعتى عن شهدائنا على مر الازمان ... الذين سفكوا دمائهم من أجل قول الحق و الإيمان الحقيقى ..

هكذا كل مسيحى حقيقى ..

مستعد لسفك دمائه إن طالبه أحد بجحد مسيحه و إنكاره .. 

لذا أقول للاخ الحبيب one Adv .. نحن معك فى كل (( تساؤل )) تريد إجابته .. و نرحب كثيراً بحوارك مع الاخت العزيزه مريم ..

حتى و أن تمسكت بالمسيحيه .. تكون أكثر قوة وصلابه 

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## †جــــــــو† (9 يناير 2007)

_خبأت كلامك فى قلبى لكى لا أخطىء إليك _( المزامير 119 : 11 )​


----------



## jim_halim (10 يناير 2007)

ربنا مع جميع رعيته الذين يعيشون تحت حكم الخوف و الظلام .. 
قادر هو أن ينير قلوبهم .. و يسندهم ..


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 يناير 2007)

كلمتك مصباح لخطاي ونور لسبيلي


----------



## O N E . A D V (11 يناير 2007)

*s.o.g*

شكرا على تعقيبك وياليت أحد يرسلي عن الديانة المسيحية

وشكرا كثير


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 يناير 2007)

"كل من آمن بقلبه واعترف بلسانه ،كل من آمن واعتمد،كل من قبل اسم يسوع رباً وملكاً،كل من فتح للرب باب قلبه،يخلص تماماً،وينال عطيّة الروح القدس الذي يقوّيه حتى ولو سلك في وادي الموت"
آه يا أخي،أقدّر معاناتك في بلدك السوداوي،وأعلم أن المسيح ينظر ويبتسم من السماء،لأنك تطلب أولاً ملكوت الله وبرّه،وصدّقني لن يتركك...
إذا أردت نستطيع أن نذكرك في صلواتنا ،فصلاة البار مقترة جداً عند الله،فكيف البار بيسوع الملك؟
يا يسوع قوّينا باسمك،لكي تنصرنا وندوس إبليس والشر ونعزى...
سلام المسيح.


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يجذبك لحضنك 

وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ ( يو 16:10)

لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَذِبْهُ الآبُ ( يو 44:6)

 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ:«يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ» إِلاَّ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ (1كو3:12)​


----------



## geocrmi (14 يونيو 2012)

*أخي العزيز كيف تنتصر . عندما تقبل الرب يسوع مخلص لحياتك أنت أصبحت محرر من كل قيد في منطقة الروح ويسكن الروح القدس مكان روحك ما قبل الولادة التانية  
والخبر السار هو إن الروح القدس (يسوع) يسكن فيك ويكون معك  إلى الأبد ولا يفارقك  يبقى عليك أن تشتعل فقط بالروح دائماً بكرات الكلمة وتجديد ذهنك كل يوم من الطعام الروحي من خلال الكتاب 
والخبر المحزن إن إبليس سوف لا يتركك أبدا وسيشن هجومات  كثيرة عليك لأنك انتصرت مع المسيح سوف يضللك عن الحق  يقول الكتاب ( وتعرفون الحق ول حق يحرركم ) يجب عليك أن لا تسمع صوته ولا تفعل شهواته بل إهرب منها كما يقول الكتاب  ( وأما الشهوات الشبابية فإهرب منها ) إذهب إلا الكنيسة وتواصل مع الخدام وسمع ترانيم روحية دائما اعلم إن إبليس مهزوم ويسوع غلبه وقوة دم الغالي يسوع عليك وعلى أهل بيتك  
الرب يبارك 
إذا بدك تواصل  الفيسبوك  : geo jtk*​


----------



## SamirAzar (15 يونيو 2012)

نصيحة مني: اقرأ الكتاب المقدس أو العهد الجديد منه. هذا يعطيك فكرة حقيقية عن المسيحية وتعاليم يسوع.
نحن لسنا كالمسلمين حيث يقول الواحد: أشهد أن لا... ثم يصبح مسلماً.
يجب أن يكون دخول المسيحية عن علم ودراية!


----------



## قاظ (15 يونيو 2012)

O N E . A D V قال:


> أشكركم جميعا على الردود..
> 
> ولكنني كنت أتابع قناة الحياة باستمرار فكأنني أرشدت الى الديانة المسيحية ورغبت بها كثيرا
> وأيضا أحببتها وخصوصاً في بلدي ممنوع مثل هذه الأمور أو سوف ... تعرفون الإجابة
> ...


رغبت فيها هيه سيارة راح تغيرها باخرى
ما هو مقدار العلم عندك عن الاسلام


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2012)

رجاء قبل الرد النظر لتاريخ كتابة الموضوع
05-01-2007, 02:26 PM 			 			
​


----------

